# A word about fake shit...



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been buying TUDCA now tauroursodeoxycholic acid (research it if you're not familiar) from a company now for 4 months!
I buy the 50gram bottle.  Costs roughly  $90. Its a horrible wretched powder shit and chemicals I've grown accustomed to.
 Summary: I WELL KNOW THE TASTE!

Now something else i know the taste of is taurine. The structure of tudca is taurine bonded to ursodeoxycholic acid. Some companies rip you off and you end up with taurine or mostly.

This bottle is DEFINITELY cut with Taurine!
I can taste it from the normal chemical shit flavor first thing! 

I mean goddamn can anybody just be honest????  I just got ganked on fake ass gear. But now the TUDCA???? 




Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Mar 8, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> I've been buying TUDCA now tauroursodeoxycholic acid (research it if you're not familiar) from a company now for 4 months!
> I buy the 50gram bottle.  Costs roughly  $90. Its a horrible wretched powder shit and chemicals I've grown accustomed to.
> Summary: I WELL KNOW THE TASTE!
> 
> ...


I use tudca. Can you share which brand?

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

BigBob said:


> I use tudca. Can you share which brand?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Yea Gunshow supplements. . You can get a deal on 25grams and 50 grams. But its not a deal if you're not getting real tudca or cut tudca. 
As you know tudca is far more expensive where as taurine is not. Thus the cut.
They're supposed to have 3rd party COA.
Fucking greed is killing us all.


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Mar 8, 2018)

Never knew there were so many benefits to using Tauroursodeoxycholic


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 8, 2018)

i stopped using tudca once I saw the blood tests start coming back from those that used synthergine. now thats the only liver care i use and my labs come back great everytime!


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

IRONFIST said:


> i stopped using tudca once I saw the blood tests start coming back from those that used synthergine. now thats the only liver care i use and my labs come back great everytime!


TUDCA does far more than just its liver attributes(especially in regards to its non alcohol fatty acid dispersion bile duct freeing). I've google scholared the shit out of it and its effects on kidneys and the whole reticulum endothelial system is very pronounced. 
Also - are you Ironfist from wayyy back in the day from a private board I'll not openly say?

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 8, 2018)

Man i keep learning with all these new posts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

lycan Venom said:


> Man i keep learning with all these new posts. Thanks for sharing.


That's good to know!  I've been doing this shit since my pet dinosaur kicked it.
So even when i didn't wanna learn i did. But I've got thousands of hours and decades of research all devoted to being better and beating the odds(like the shit md's tell you can't happen). I'm sure shit tons of other guys here have as well (judging by all the blasts from the past names i haven't seen in over 10 years on here). 
The only question i still can't answer because its a tough one from a long time ago, that was common:  :" can you drink aqueous injectable winny?"
I dont know. I dont think anyone could ever know. :-D


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Mar 8, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> Yea Gunshow supplements. . You can get a deal on 25grams and 50 grams. But its not a deal if you're not getting real tudca or cut tudca.
> As you know tudca is far more expensive where as taurine is not. Thus the cut.
> They're supposed to have 3rd party COA.
> Fucking greed is killing us all.
> ...



Thanks, I avoided them only because I had never tried any of their products. Now Im glad I did.


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 8, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Thanks, I avoided them only because I had never tried any of their products. Now Im glad I did.


It was good for 3 months.
I take a few grams a day. So its costly.
But it's like everytime i try to save a buck, i end up spending two!

Like Ali Baba you can by bulk of it like BULK BULK!
But who knows wtf you're getting.
They all have COA's. Shit everyone and anyone of us could print one up!

That's another i think everyone here should donate to the roid lab testing here!
Honestly its the best most useful thing to happpen in years.
It said 25 post and you could see results or donate and see.
Fuck that! 25 posts aint shit! I like to express my opinion and turn people on to knowledge I've acquired.  I also like that fact my words may give people an angle thats never occurred to them.
I WANT TO DONATE! And will regularly. 
And if everybody did good gear would be thr norm and fake ass bunk gear would disappear and be a thing of the past!!!

I know I'm new HERE! But I'm not new and have been around for a very long time on numerous boards open and private.
But this independent of source testing is the best thing to happen in deacades!!!
Please donate to the cause so fake ass shit drops like the shit eating flies they are!!!


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 13, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> I've been buying TUDCA now tauroursodeoxycholic acid (research it if you're not familiar) from a company now for 4 months!
> I buy the 50gram bottle.  Costs roughly  $90. Its a horrible wretched powder shit and chemicals I've grown accustomed to.
> Summary: I WELL KNOW THE TASTE!
> 
> ...





Iron H - love the info you find more more more !! Thanks


----------



## AGGRO (May 14, 2018)

I sometimes wonder what is in some of the most popular branded supplements. The industry is not regulated well so I am sure costs are cut all over the place. TUDCA is a great supplement if you get the real deal.


----------



## Ironhammer (May 14, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> I sometimes wonder what is in some of the most popular branded supplements. The industry is not regulated well so I am sure costs are cut all over the place. TUDCA is a great supplement if you get the real deal.


Honestly you should go to exam.com and read their tudca review.
I've been doing tons of research about it for months (as well as using it for months) and i came across enough negative studies that ive decided to steer clear. 
I also made exam.com aware of my findings and have had correspondence emails from both the dr. in Egypt who assesed several studies and kamal who wrote the tudca review as well as the  editor of exam.com.
They have thankfully updated their page including the lindsor studies as well as added a cautionary statement due to the negative findings and in my emails stated they "have updated the tudca review and are doing further research into the data i forwarded them expanding the tudca page  and would keep me updated.

So in conclusion:  not only is there supplements that arent what they're supposed to be, we all basically rely on interpretations of what established data actually means.

There are many reasons for flawed analysis, as I'm sure you are aware. It could be anything from researchers' mistakes leaving a critical part out accidently or a conflict of interest. It could be just a flawed study. It could be a researcher wrongly interpreting the evidence put before him.

We all pretty much take their word for it. But the more one delves into scholarly evidence,  the more it can be seen that things aren't always black and white.
Which is how medical advice takes 360 degree flips every so many years(usually every decade) "fats bad"
"Fats good"  food pyramids training etc..,  basically everything. 

Now add in anecdotal evidence: people determining what IS , mostly by what they feel and/or believe to be true. 

I really have a hard time believing almost anything no matter how smart or educated the person telling me is. 

So with a grain of salt i trust the well-informed most educated man who has experience dealing with said subject long enough to have found his beliefs to be misguided, mistaken or wrong.
If he's truely one to be listened to then he has seen the error of his ways, revisted the matter with a more keen eyesight and approach.
It seems few get anything right the first time around.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhammer (May 14, 2018)

Addendum

Its often repeated to "not take tudca before drinking alcohol as it can cause further liver damage. It can be taking after drinking."

And yet there is no estblished guidlines to what that actually means. The aforementioned is repeated ad nauseam with 'gestimates from all walks of life.
If the half-life is 3 to 5 days as I've found the research to say, then a Monday tudca dose  (which is hmmm... actually how much??? ) cause be detrimental on Friday if one is drinking alcohol.
So if what is stated about alcohol holds true, then what of 17 aa roids?
Do you know? I dont. Does anybody actually know?
 I'm betting not because its not been directly studied. If im not correct,  correct me please.  Remember: the histology shows that while it does show improving liver damage as shown by  alt and ast enzymes , the bile ducts show irreversible shrinking. 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (May 14, 2018)

Ironhammer said:


> Honestly you should go to exam.com and read their tudca review.
> I've been doing tons of research about it for months (as well as using it for months) and i came across enough negative studies that ive decided to steer clear.
> I also made exam.com aware of my findings and have had correspondence emails from both the dr. in Egypt who assesed several studies and kamal who wrote the tudca review as well as the  editor of exam.com.
> They have thankfully updated their page including the lindsor studies as well as added a cautionary statement due to the negative findings and in my emails stated they "have updated the tudca review and are doing further research into the data i forwarded them expanding the tudca page  and would keep me updated.
> ...


I am the same way the past couple years. I'm a great sceptic about many claims and studies. Thanks for your research. I only use 250 mg a day. I do that for 60 days than go off for the same amount of time. Examine is a great sight. Glad they are updating. 

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironhammer (May 14, 2018)

BigBob said:


> I am the same way the past couple years. I'm a great sceptic about many claims and studies. Thanks for your research. I only use 250 mg a day. I do that for 60 days than go off for the same amount of time. Examine is a great sight. Glad they are updating.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


The one thing ive concluded(if nothing else) is the difference between helpful or toxic/ damaging dose is not a great amount. 
If you intend to use is, your cautionary approach seems wise.
I was dosing much higher to the tune of no less than a gram a day(going by studies showing benefit for that amount with improved liver profile).
Its  been little over 2 weeks maybe 3 since i stopped taking TUDCA and the wheezy lung i was experiencing has subsided  (think the sensations felt through running in below freezing temperatures while mouth breathing). This is one of the other reasons i continually searched ; i wondered if it was related to tudca.
This is my anecdotal claim. So take that as you will. There could've been another variable I coincidentally and unknowingly have started and stopped coinciding with the wheezy lungs arrival and subsiding.
There's nothing controlled and completely unbiased about my usage and research. One could say its placebo effect since i had forethought pluggin words and phrases into search engines. I don't believe so but i can't seperate myself from this experience/experiment. 




Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## ProFIT (May 16, 2018)

I remember reading that on my tudca instructions and thought how is that meant to work. I knew the half life was long so would it make anything toxic you take in more toxic  I also could not find any real evidence to support that claim.



Ironhammer said:


> Addendum
> 
> Its often repeated to "not take tudca before drinking alcohol as it can cause further liver damage. It can be taking after drinking."
> 
> ...


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

I use nutricost brand TUDCA.  Knocked my liver values down considerably taking on 500mg a day for 3 months.


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jul 2, 2018)

i used gunshow a few years back and liked there products. you can tell TUDCA by its nasty distinct smell.  Dropped my values. Sucks there sucking out on customers these days.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 3, 2018)

IRONFIST said:


> i stopped using tudca once I saw the blood tests start coming back from those that used synthergine. now thats the only liver care i use and my labs come back great everytime!



The truth is in the lab work with Synthergine. I've seen it numerous times first hand that it works exceptionally well.


----------



## XlKiwi (Oct 12, 2018)

Awesome info thanks foe the heads up on Synthergine


----------



## striffe (Oct 16, 2018)

XlKiwi said:


> Awesome info thanks foe the heads up on Synthergine



Synthergine is great and I have used it in the past. I would go with that over TUDCA but both are good.


----------



## odin (Oct 17, 2018)

I like TUDCA but each has felt very different. None of these supps are properly tested especially when sold by smaller companies. Most buy the raws so who knows what they mix it with. I bet mislabelling is more common than many think. Some of the protein lab tests I have seen have been crazy. Companies adding alsorts of cheap crap and selling it as whey protein.


----------

